# Howdy from Finn and Leila



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hey guys!  Hope everyone is doing great! We are fine here. The kids started back to school again this week. So that will give me a bit more free time lol. Although I hate them going back so early in the summer.
The chis are doing great. Took a couple shots of Finn outside today, but Leila wouldn't come out so her pics are inside pics from a few wks ago.








"Hey guyses, it's me Fibbegan!"  Hope ya didn't forget me. 
























They'd been on quite a hike and were worn out. lol








He loves lettin it all hang out! :laughing8:
















The little "Bosses"!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cheryl my love, I've missed you so much! 

Very happy to see you & the pups! 
How could anyone ever forget sexy Finn?! 
Leila & him look better than ever. Look at his coat! Wow!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, so nice to see you again! Finn you are so handsome. Miss Leila you are as pretty as ever. Glad to see you are all doing fine!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh those two are so lovely! I hope I can find a Finn look a like when I start puppy searching, gosh he is so handsome!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Cheryl my love, I've missed you so much!
> 
> Very happy to see you & the pups!
> How could anyone ever forget sexy Finn?!
> Leila & him look better than ever. Look at his coat! Wow!


Aww I've missed you too sweetie!!! :love6: I've missed seeing pics of your darling pack!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Hey, so nice to see you again! Finn you are so handsome. Miss Leila you are as pretty as ever. Glad to see you are all doing fine!


Nice to be back. I've missed seeing and hearing about everyone's babies. 


teetee said:


> oh those two are so lovely! I hope I can find a Finn look a like when I start puppy searching, gosh he is so handsome!


Thanks so much! He is a sexy beast! lol :laughing8:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Cheryl!! So happy you are back! Finn and Leila look gorgeous. Are they about the same size now? Wow, Finn has really grown up and filled out. Not a baby anymore.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Finn and Leila! Nice to meet you! May I ask how old Finn is?? I have a 6 month old long coat chi (and 2 almost 4 year old short coats), and I hope that one day his coat is as nice ad Finn's!! His coat is simply stunning, wow!! Leila is beautiful as well!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Hi Cheryl!! So happy you are back! Finn and Leila look gorgeous. Are they about the same size now? Wow, Finn has really grown up and filled out. Not a baby anymore.


Hi Tracy! :wave: Finn is taller than leila. They are both about the same size, 5 lbs. He is suuuch a mama's boy though. He will always be a baby to me. 


Zorana1125 said:


> Hi Finn and Leila! Nice to meet you! May I ask how old Finn is?? I have a 6 month old long coat chi (and 2 almost 4 year old short coats), and I hope that one day his coat is as nice ad Finn's!! His coat is simply stunning, wow!! Leila is beautiful as well!


Nice to meet you Zorana!! Finn turned 1 year in April. I love his coat, and if I ever get another chi it will def. be another LC, they are soooo snuggly.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So what's new Cheryl? How are your beautiful kids? How are you?
When are you adding another Chi to your pack? ...and don't ever 
say never, I used to, but now look...we have Bella.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> So what's new Cheryl? How are your beautiful kids? How are you?
> When are you adding another Chi to your pack? ...and don't ever
> say never, I did, and now look...we have Bella.


The kids are doing great. My daughter just started her Senior year today. :crybaby: and my boys are now 7th and 9th grade.  I feel so old! 
Hubby and I are wanting to move and have been slowly fixing this house up and looking at others. Staying in the same area but need a bigger house. My boys share a room and we are so DONE with that. lol Hubby also wants some more space, like at least an acre and wants to build a pole barn. lol (Men!  ) hahaha
Leila has been giving me some trouble the last week or so and not sure what's up. She acts like she doesn't want to go out and then has some accidents in the house when i try to pick her up and take her. Idk what the heck is up. I know that nothing bad has happened outside to make her not want to go out because I go out with them every time due to stupid hawks in the area. Grrrr. And i'm a very cautious mama. 
We will not be adding any new dogs to the family though. 4 is all i can handle but when one of the older dogs pass, who knows.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Cheryl, do you have any puppy pics of Finn & Leila when you first brought them home? I'm seriously wanting a finn twin! or...you can just lemme have him! Miya says..."pwwwweaaase"


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

cherper said:


> The kids are doing great. My daughter just started her Senior year today. :crybaby: and my boys are now 7th and 9th grade.  I feel so old!
> Hubby and I are wanting to move and have been slowly fixing this house up and looking at others. Staying in the same area but need a bigger house. My boys share a room and we are so DONE with that. lol Hubby also wants some more space, like at least an acre and wants to build a pole barn. lol (Men!  ) hahaha
> Leila has been giving me some trouble the last week or so and not sure what's up. She acts like she doesn't want to go out and then has some accidents in the house when i try to pick her up and take her. Idk what the heck is up. I know that nothing bad has happened outside to make her not want to go out because I go out with them every time due to stupid hawks in the area. Grrrr. And i'm a very cautious mama.
> We will not be adding any new dogs to the family though. 4 is all i can handle but when one of the older dogs pass, who knows.



Moving is exciting! ....a pain in the butt, lots of work, but exciting. I'm happy
for you, hope you guys find what you are looking for. A barn sounds great...
what does hubby want it for? I wonder what's up with Leila. Are you sure it's
not health related? How are your other dogs doing? I'd love to see their pics
too.(when you have time)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

His personality is A+ and he is just so obedient. He really is a perfect dog. 
I love him with my whole heart :love2:
LS I dont think it's health related. She just won't go out. WHen i open the door everyone runs out there but she hides. ?!? 
He is wanting a pole barn to store his '72 Chevelle in and his crotch rocket he just bought!  ugh and whatever else. lol
Okay i feel like crying now seeing these baby finn pics. :crybaby:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

hehehe so cute. THank you for the pictures. How old was he in those?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

8-9 weeks.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn is just gorgeous, what beautiful colouring! And wow, how shiny is Leila's coat? What a cute little face!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, Cheryl!! Oh, wow, Finn looks gorgeous. And Leila always looks so intense in her pictures. lol Both are looking so well. Glad to see you back. Maybe Leila's not liking the weather? I have to really watch Marmalade or she will not go out and will pee right in front of the dog door when it gets over 100 degrees.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

It is nice here. Heck today it's down right cold! Brrrrr. Todays high was 68 lol


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so outta the loop. Are they raw fed? Both coats are so shiny and healthy looking.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

cherper said:


> It is nice here. Heck today it's down right cold! Brrrrr. Todays high was 68 lol


Oh,my gosh, you want to trade??? It's 7:30 pm here and it's 102 degrees.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

SO HAPPY YOU ARE BACK, WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!! I have missed you. :sad2: Finn is looking as handsome as ever. His coat is truly stunning. So crazy how fluffy he is now! And the little bebe, still a beautiful princess!

Roxy says she is so excited that the love of her life, man of her dreams, Finnegan, is back!! :love1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

teetee said:


> I'm so outta the loop. Are they raw fed? Both coats are so shiny and healthy looking.


No they aren't. They eat Innova Prime. They were on Taste of the wild but with all the diamond products recalls I took them off of that a few months ago and they are doing fine on the Innova 


svdreamer said:


> Oh,my gosh, you want to trade??? It's 7:30 pm here and it's 102 degrees.


Hecckkk NOOO! We had plenty of that super hot hot hot temps this summer. YUK



rms3402 said:


> SO HAPPY YOU ARE BACK, WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!! I have missed you. :sad2: Finn is looking as handsome as ever. His coat is truly stunning. So crazy how fluffy he is now! And the little bebe, still a beautiful princess!
> 
> Roxy says she is so excited that the love of her life, man of her dreams, Finnegan, is back!! :love1:


I missed u too girl! I still have gifts for roxy in my room i'm ashamed to say.I keep forgetting I have those in my closet. Well since they are cooler weather things I guess it will work out haha. Finn says to send the beautiful Roxy alottt of licks, tail wags and kisses!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Finn is just gorgeous, what beautiful colouring! And wow, how shiny is Leila's coat? What a cute little face!


Thank You!!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

CHERYL!! **squeals** I have missed you and your darling pack! Leila is cute as can be, and Finn is as stunning as ever! With 3 teens I'm sure your summer was jam packed. Good luck with selling your house and buying another one--that always fun to have a "change of scenery." Post more pics. You know we love Leila and Finn, and we love to hear what they have to say. Hahaha


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

They are both stunning Chis. You must be one proud momma!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Finn is gorgeous!He's one of the prettiest i've ever seen!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

lulu'smom said:


> CHERYL!! **squeals** I have missed you and your darling pack! Leila is cute as can be, and Finn is as stunning as ever! With 3 teens I'm sure your summer was jam packed. Good luck with selling your house and buying another one--that always fun to have a "change of scenery." Post more pics. You know we love Leila and Finn, and we love to hear what they have to say. Hahaha


Thanks!!!  I am anxious for some quiet time during the days now. haha Although I do watch a 2 yr old girl for a neighbor. Yes I need to get some good new pics of both of them with corny story to go along with. :laughing8: 


LittleGemma said:


> They are both stunning Chis. You must be one proud momma!


Thanks so much! i am indeed. 


missydawn said:


> Finn is gorgeous!He's one of the prettiest i've ever seen!!


Aww thanks so much!! I love my babies for sure. He is sure hard to say no to. lol


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Those pics really made me smile! What a beautiful little boy and girl!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Finn has certainly grown a bit since I last saw him...so handsome and of course Leila is one of my fav girls...always a joy to see her......


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

They look great Cheryl! So happy to see you around again. Summer sure has gone quickly...my girls will be back in school in a couple weeks. But they go later too (get out late June). Anyway...love seeing pics of your Chi Chi's. They're both gorgeous! Finn is so grown up now...also loved seeing some of his baby pics. :love5:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

chichi_lady said:


> Those pics really made me smile! What a beautiful little boy and girl!


I'm so glad!! Thank you 


nabi said:


> Finn has certainly grown a bit since I last saw him...so handsome and of course Leila is one of my fav girls...always a joy to see her......


Thanks so much, you're too sweet. 


MChis said:


> They look great Cheryl! So happy to see you around again. Summer sure has gone quickly...my girls will be back in school in a couple weeks. But they go later too (get out late June). Anyway...love seeing pics of your Chi Chi's. They're both gorgeous! Finn is so grown up now...also loved seeing some of his baby pics. :love5:


Thanks Heather.  I hate the kids going back so early but getting out earlier is nice.
Those baby pics of Finn knocked me for a loop.  I guess i'd forgotten how teeny he was *sniff*Sniff*! Sure made me sad. LOOOVE your new siggy! That is flat out awesome sauce!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

It's so nice to see Finny again. Leila, too.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

He is gorgeous! What a beautiful coat he has!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice to see you back ,they're both looking great


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Finn said:


> It's so nice to see Finny again. Leila, too.


Thank you!!! 



heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> He is gorgeous! What a beautiful coat he has!


Thanks so much!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

michele said:


> Nice to see you back ,they're both looking great


Thank You Michele!


----------

